
iOS 9.3 update breaks links in Safari, Messages and Mail apps - gargs
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ios-9-3-update-breaks-links-in-safari-messages-and-mail-apps/
======
EGreg
I was at the Apple Store in NYC At 1am yesterday. None of the people there
knew how to solve it. I looked online and there are, by now, thousands of
users in several threads in Apple forums complaining that links don't work.
Here is some more info:

This isn't just affecting 9.3, it's true also on 9.2.1

Don't bother wiping and restoring your phone, the problem comes back. My guess
is that it was triggered by something in the Apple WebView APIs that happened
recently, because it started happening on my phone for no reason this Friday
(with 9.2.1) and most of these forum messages are from the past few days.

Apple hasn't responded yet and 9.3 doesn't fix this problem.

For now, use Google Chrome. Long-tap on links in Safari and other Apple apps
crashes the app. However, thankfully in Chrome for iOS, it works (even though
it also uses Apple's WebView). You can follow links via long-tap and copy-
pasting the link into the Address bar.

Finally, if you're wondering why some mobile links still seem to work - those
are the ones enabled by javascript handling of tap events, that don't use the
regular mechanism of loading a url.

~~~
damvigilante
Wiping and restoring doesn't work, but if you wipe and setup your phone as a
new phone, then it mysteriously starts working again even on 9.3 . Super weird
bug.

